

Ask HN: Svbtle or Medium? - seancoleman

I am starting to blog and choosing between Svbtle or Medium, now that both are in GA. Which do you enjoy better and why? Does Medium&#x27;s network distribution rival Svbtle&#x27;s? Is Medium&#x27;s platform advantages outweigh not having your own custom domain?
======
markhall
I've been asking many ppl the same question. I would recommend considering how
important authorship control vs content spreading. I've heard that Medium puts
the author secondary and doesn't provide robust analytics. I haven't
thoroughly tested Svbtle yet (about to). Ghost seems great but I don't want to
host my own and debating if the price-point is worth it. I think it's great
how much design innovation is going into the content creation process.

------
minimaxir
Medium is much, much better than Svbtle, but keep in mind it'll be near-
impossible to hit the HN front page on Medium.

~~~
seancoleman
Why would it be near-impossible to hit the front page of HN?

~~~
minimaxir
medium.com is a penalized domain.

~~~
msh
does anyone know why? I dont see why it should be so.

------
gaelian
I wrote a blog post about this that you may find useful:
[http://blog.binarybalance.com.au/2013/12/06/why-i'm-not-
writ...](http://blog.binarybalance.com.au/2013/12/06/why-i'm-not-writing-on-
svbtle)

~~~
ryanSrich
Have you still not gotten a reply about this? I've been using svblte for a
while and this post made me seriously reconsider.

I would try medium but I really don't like the design.

~~~
gaelian
Still no reply from svbtle.

------
tzaman
You might want to consider to add Ghost to the list of considerations as well.
In terms of UX it's close to both Svbtle and Medium, but you get to keep your
own data.

~~~
seancoleman
Ghost is very intriguing, but I prefer a hosted, zero-administration platform.
Perhaps there are Ghost-as-a-service providers that I'm not aware of?

~~~
alexgaribay
Ghost does provide this already. It doesn't do a very good job advertising
this.

[https://ghost.org/pricing/](https://ghost.org/pricing/)

~~~
nodata
Ghost doesn't do a very good job of advertising their download page either.
Here it is in case anyone was looking for it:

[https://ghost.org/download/](https://ghost.org/download/)

